# Racoon's (Monkey Bait)



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

We have a **** problem just like everyone else thats trying to feed deer corn or protien. I was at Freer Deer Camp this weekend (letting the wife do a little resemblance of after Thanksgiving shopping) and they were telling me about this Monkey Food. She wouldnt say it killed ***** but wouldnt say it didnt. Just said that some people are using it to control ***** around a feeder. What do ya'll know about it??


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I would not trust a word out of a Levy's mouth. rs


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

I heard the same, haven't tried it yet but will this year if those ***** pull my mech. off one more time.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*born to lie*



Rusty S said:


> I would not trust a word out of a Levy's mouth. rs


i know what you are talking about , they leased a freind of my formans ranch and it took 8 years for it to get back to what it was :headknock
also mike called me to come get a deer being prossessed in to sausage , i ask when? it was a wed afternoon " now i am going fishing and am shuting off my freezer , it will be in a box with your name on it " where ?" on my front stepes !!!! as it was my boss's deer off i went " what an ARSE "


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

pilar said:


> i know what you are talking about , they leased a freind of my formans ranch and it took 8 years for it to get back to what it was :headknock
> also mike called me to come get a deer being prossessed in to sausage , i ask when? it was a wed afternoon " now i am going fishing and am shuting off my freezer , it will be in a box with your name on it " where ?" on my front stepes !!!! as it was my boss's deer off i went " what an ARSE "


I have nothing but good things to say about Mike, his wife and Shane Smith, good people who will go out of their way for strangers! LK


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

*Post*

Come on guys I just want to know more about the Monkey food or whatever its called. I couldnt care less about the people I buy the $12.00 bag of **** poison from, just does it kill *****, and will it hurt my deer?


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

Red-Fin, I made a comment a few months back about "monkey chow" and all these know it all jack*sses had all sorts of comments about feeding monkeys. It works. Won't hurt your deer. Not real sure what it does to the ***** but they don't come back. Just go to almost any purina dealer and tell them you want some "monkey chow". Just put it in a little brown sack, like the ones they give you at a convience store for your "2 story" beer, and just hang it up by your feeder. The ***** will get it. And don't be doggin Mike and Shane, they are good people. They are a processing and taxidermy business, not a storage unit.


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

So what does this stuff do to the *****???


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

I heard the same thing about the monkey chow and ***** from the helicoptor pilot while we were flying our ranch the other day. I had never heard of this either. He said he had heard from several people that it worked well. Apparently there is something in the feed that disagrees with a ***** system in a big way.


----------



## kman73 (Dec 27, 2007)

My Uncle swears by it. He calls them Monkey biscuits. He built a little dispenser tube in a tree near his protein feeder. He said it pretty much does the job.


----------

